# 00 740iL - Error codes



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

hey guys, i havent been on here for a while. i almost forgot about the online bmw community, but im here for help. today i had my mechanic pull 8 codes off of my 2000 740il... 

3 oxygen sensors

electronic thermostat control - i dont know what that is

tank venting valve- i dont know how to even find this

bavometric pressure sensor- i dont know what this is

additive fuel trim 1 limit reached- i think this is the 1st injector and it was running lean.. maybe cuz it was low on gas.

additive fuel trim 2 limit reached- i think its the same problem.. 

does anyone know what i can do about the thermostat, tank venting, bavometric pressure sensor, and the fuel trims.. can anyone explain these to me?


----------

